# Import Laws in WA?



## rainmonitors (Jan 5, 2019)

For the past 6 or so months I've seen so many gorgeous morphs bred over in the eastern states, and recently marbled children's pythons have really caught my eye. Are you able to import reptiles legal in category B into WA from other states, or is it a big no-no?
I read somewhere that it's okay, but I've also read somewhere that it is not.
It would be a really big shame if you couldn't, there just doesn't seem to be any morphs in WA, only localities!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 6, 2019)

From what I read yesterday on crackbook you can't import pythons into WA


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 6, 2019)

Not even pythons that originated in WA


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 6, 2019)

No import at all into WA


----------



## Synveil (Jan 6, 2019)

I think you might be able to, as a bloke on the perth reptile keeper page I THINK has had tree snakes bought over (they may have been sent from up north so it's only speculation on my part)

But even if they did allow it there would be some silly hoops to jump through.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 6, 2019)

Synveil said:


> I think you might be able to, as a bloke on the perth reptile keeper page I THINK has had tree snakes bought over (they may have been sent from up north so it's only speculation on my part)
> 
> But even if they did allow it there would be some silly hoops to jump through.


Tree snakes are not pythons, you cannot import any pythons into WA, not even bring back one that was exported from WA, believe me I've explored every legal angle as I have had people from WA prepared to pay any price to get albino Darwins and Julatten jungles.


----------



## Synveil (Jan 6, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Tree snakes are not pythons, you cannot import any pythons into WA, not even bring back one that was exported from WA, believe me I've explored every legal angle as I have had people from WA prepared to pay any price to get albino Darwins and Julatten jungles.



That is soooooo stupid.. I mean they probably have their reasons and all but still, so dumb. 

Just take one to the border, wait for it to slither over and have someone on the other side pick it up. "Nah officer the snake came here of it's own free will, it's now a local"


----------



## rainmonitors (Jan 6, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> From what I read yesterday on crackbook you can't import pythons into WA





Bl69aze said:


> No import at all into WA





Yellowtail said:


> Tree snakes are not pythons, you cannot import any pythons into WA, not even bring back one that was exported from WA, believe me I've explored every legal angle as I have had people from WA prepared to pay any price to get albino Darwins and Julatten jungles.



Damn D : Though the pythons you mentioned are not legal in WA anyways
Well since that's a kick in the gut, does anyone know any well-known/good breeders in WA? (Preferably Perth) Are there any morphs for any pythons being bred in WA?
I've seen a few people mention woma breeders on my posts, but haven't really seen any other python breeders around


----------



## Synveil (Jan 7, 2019)

rainmonitors said:


> Damn D : Though the pythons you mentioned are not legal in WA anyways
> Well since that's a kick in the gut, does anyone know any well-known/good breeders in WA? (Preferably Perth) Are there any morphs for any pythons being bred in WA?
> I've seen a few people mention woma breeders on my posts, but haven't really seen any other python breeders around


In Perth definitely jump on the ''Perth Reptile Keepers'' page on facebook, it's a pretty good bunch of people for advice and finding breeders. I'm also the one who suggested the Woma breeders .

But asking for breeders on the Reptile keeper page is a pretty good way to go about it, lots of the local breeders are on there or are known by people on there.

Also jump on the ''Reptiles For Sale Western Australia'' Facebook page, similar deal.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 7, 2019)

rainmonitors said:


> Damn D : Though the pythons you mentioned are not legal in WA anyways
> Well since that's a kick in the gut, does anyone know any well-known/good breeders in WA? (Preferably Perth) Are there any morphs for any pythons being bred in WA?
> I've seen a few people mention woma breeders on my posts, but haven't really seen any other python breeders around


Darwin carpets also referred to as "top End" or "Nor West" are native to the top of WA so not sure if they are on your keepers list but they were, you just could not import them from NT or anywhere east.


----------



## rainmonitors (Jan 7, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Darwin carpets also referred to as "top End" or "Nor West" are native to the top of WA so not sure if they are on your keepers list but they were, you just could not import them from NT or anywhere east.



Ah my bad! They're called North-West Carpet Pythons in the legal reptiles list, didn't realise they were the same as Darwins! That's cool to know, since a lot of people recommend Darwin's, and I didn't realise we had them here 



Synveil said:


> In Perth definitely jump on the ''Perth Reptile Keepers'' page on facebook, it's a pretty good bunch of people for advice and finding breeders. I'm also the one who suggested the Woma breeders .
> 
> But asking for breeders on the Reptile keeper page is a pretty good way to go about it, lots of the local breeders are on there or are known by people on there.
> 
> Also jump on the ''Reptiles For Sale Western Australia'' Facebook page, similar deal.



Thank you, definitely checking them out!


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm not in touch with python breeders in WA and their plans but SW carpets have enormous potential for line breeding to enhance the natural colour variations and with catcher permits you can find unique wild examples to start this process. It will take 10 years plus but you could develop lines with a lot of green, the brown/tan/red types, the black & whites and even solid black. It seems they are currently just being bred as standard animals for the pet trade. They also have a very good temperament and curious nature.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 7, 2019)

Let's clear things up in a nice summary point.

Yes, import is permitted into Western Australia as long as the reptile is not a python and they're a species that's on our species list. There is an import ban on all pythons, whether they're native to WA or they originally came from WA. Children's Pythons and Darwin or North Western Carpet Pythons are indeed on the WA species list. However, there's virtually currently none of them in captivity in Western Australia, or if they are, they're being kept a secret. When they become available to the pet market expect that their prices will be very high, probably bordering on the obscene. Perhaps a couple thousand.


----------

